# Molting?



## Hu511 (Jan 9, 2011)

This is a new cockatiel I bought, I beleive it's still young (tail not fully grown), I'm worried about the feathers, you'll know why once you see pictures..

is this how a molting cockatiel looks like?




























The last picture shows what I'm worried about, that feather looks like a sun burnt paper, though it's not burnt..










notice that he/she was in a small cage (canary cage maybe) with another cockatiel and he/she stayed on the cage's floor all the time..

I know  he/she will take a bath soon


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes that's how a molting cockatiel looks, the feathers have a really rough look to them, some will have tiny plumes when growing back in those feathers and the tails may look pretty ratty. It also didn't help that he/she was on the bottom of the cage, this would add to the ratty tail. But it does look normal.


----------



## RobinWalters (Feb 10, 2011)

That is what my JR looks like and that was what i decided was happening!
I spray him everyday with a mister bottle, that seems to help with the dust!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes...that is what a bird looks like as it is going thru a molt. the lighter colored grey feathers are the old feathers, and the darker ones are the new feathers coming in.


----------



## Hu511 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks, I do see alot of feathers on the cage's floor now


----------

